# frustrated



## yvonne523 (Jan 10, 2013)

can someone tell me how can i have some experience somewhere to code
i am certified since march 2012 gone for three interviews and everyone wants experience
help please somebody


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Is there a hospital near you that would possibly allow you to work 
under an internship?
Does the institution where you took your Coding Class offer any type of
job assistance?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jan 11, 2013)

There are literally hundreds of posts on this topic, so for more information, do a search and read up on the suggestions that other posters have made. In short, I suggest you not try to look only for a "coding" job, since there are very few that would be considered entry level. Instead look for any opportunity: front desk representative, financial aid assistant, registration, scheduling or pre-certification clerk, payment poster, biller, A/R specialist, medical records technician or analyst, patient accounts rep, customer service rep, data entry specialist, or health unit coordinator. I've hired coders who were already working in this hospital as housekeepers or dietary aides....they had the coding education, the certification, but the took a chance on a non-coding job to get their foot in the door. Once they did, they had a better chance to be hired since we always hire from within first. Don't look down your nose at ANY opportunity.

Internships and job shadowing are off-limits here because of HIPAA issues, and I'm finding that to be the case across the board, so your best bet is to find anything that might bring you closer to a coding position.  Good luck.


----------



## yvonne523 (Jan 30, 2013)

I work in a hospital as a medical records clerk .
At the moment there are 2 open post as coder - out and inp but they do not want to accept the cpc cert
I am just wondering if the cpc cetification is not acceptable

thanks


----------



## yvonne523 (Feb 21, 2013)

I think the CPC seem not to be acceptable around
I work in the Medical Records Dept, 4 positions are avaiable for coders and I am told in plain words it is not what they want - they want RHIT or CCS and they need outpatient coders so where do we stand with this CPC?
I am told to try for the CCA or CCS- its just insane to me that instition takes people who just got out of school, not certified but are willing to train but here we have cetification, in the department work very well and I cannot be coder because it is just plain simle CPC
Now I am trying to see if I can do the CCS.


----------



## cordelia (Feb 22, 2013)

Part of your problem is that you are looking for a coding job at a hospital. Hospitals tend to require the CCS because this is considered an "inpatient"/facility credential. The CPC credential is for the Physician side, and since hospitals do not bill for physicians, they do not usually require/want this credential. It isn't that this is a useless credential, or it was a waste of anyones time, but you are looking in the wrong places for jobs and are comparing apples and oranges. 

You need to be looking more on the professional/physician side for a job. 

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## jewlz0879 (Feb 22, 2013)

I agree with Pam. Don't look for entry level coding jobs bc there are very few. I knew getting my foot in the door would be a challenge so I used what I already knew and took a job with a Cardio/CT practice doing insurance and precert. I spoke with the coding manager and told her of my aspirations and asked if I passed my CPC could I be considered to move to a coding position - they said, OF COURSE! So, I passed my test, when back to the coding manager, and they kept their word; next thing I knew I was introduced to E&M and told that I wouldn't have my own clinic to code for (we had different centers each coder was responsible for) at least 6 mo to 1 year. Ha! I took that as a challenge. I had my own clinic within 3 months, started learning Cardio coding, and haven't looked back since. 

Today I have been exposed to Vascluar, Interventional Cardio, Cardiology, CT and General Surgery. So you just have to find your stepping stones and if you want it bad enough you'll find a way. Look for some charge entry jobs, they love coders. As a matter of fact, check where I work, Concentra. they hire a lot of charge entry personnal. Good luck!


----------

